# Thoughts on HDR Devrel Classic CC Saddle?



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Try to borrow one before you buy. They're not top of the line, just better than economy saddles.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Saddlebag, I agree. I am not a fan of how they fit and do not put the rider in a good position. They are OK , but it would be better money spent on a used quality saddle.


----------



## LiveJumpLove (Dec 29, 2012)

Ok thanks ya I'm going to try one first before I decide to buy it or not...any other saddles around the same price range you guys would recommend instead? 
Thanks!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Some HDRs are better then others. I have the Fletcher Eventer and it is beautiful, puts me in a great position, fits my horse like a dream and the leather is buttery soft. Ive had it fitted by two different fitters and they both comment on how lovely of a saddle it is and how well made it is.

The HDR Advantage is one I am not a fan of. I find it cheap and poor quality. The one you are looking at I like. I have a couple students with one and find it to be a decent saddle.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

If you have a shorter legs, Thorowgood just came out with a new jump saddle. It's about the same price as the HDR, is wool flocked and fits most horses/riders very well. It's a forward but not long flap, so it's not great for longer legs. I just had to send mine back despite loving everything else about it.


----------



## LiveJumpLove (Dec 29, 2012)

NBEventer said:


> Some HDRs are better then others. I have the Fletcher Eventer and it is beautiful, puts me in a great position, fits my horse like a dream and the leather is buttery soft. Ive had it fitted by two different fitters and they both comment on how lovely of a saddle it is and how well made it is.
> 
> The HDR Advantage is one I am not a fan of. I find it cheap and poor quality. The one you are looking at I like. I have a couple students with one and find it to be a decent saddle.


Okay thanks! Do you find the HDR Devrel Classic is cheaper looking and looks like a bad quality saddle in person or does it look like the picture? Also how do they find the fit of it? Thanks again!!!


----------

